# A man bird and one of the most beautiful cities in the world



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*BIRDMAN (of hang-glider)->* The brazilian "Nader Couri".

*CITY->*Nicknamed "The Marvellous City",
famous for its spectacular natural setting,
its Carnival celebrations, samba and other music
as well as stunning beaches. Widely regarded as
one of the most spectacular places on the planet.









*PHOTO BY NADER COURI - BLOG AND SITE OF NADER COURI*









*PHOTO BY NADER COURI - BLOG AND SITE OF NADER COURI*









*PHOTO BY NADER COURI - BLOG AND SITE OF NADER COURI*









*PHOTO BY NADER COURI - BLOG AND SITE OF NADER COURI*









*PHOTO BY NADER COURI - BLOG AND SITE OF NADER COURI*









*PHOTO BY NADER COURI - BLOG AND SITE OF NADER COURI*









*PHOTO BY NADER COURI - BLOG AND SITE OF NADER COURI*









*PHOTO BY NADER COURI - BLOG AND SITE OF NADER COURI*









*PHOTO BY NADER COURI - BLOG AND SITE OF NADER COURI*









*PHOTO BY NADER COURI - BLOG AND SITE OF NADER COURI*









*PHOTO BY NADER COURI - BLOG AND SITE OF NADER COURI*









*PHOTO BY NADER COURI - BLOG AND SITE OF NADER COURI*









*PHOTO BY NADER COURI - BLOG AND SITE OF NADER COURI*









*PHOTO BY NADER COURI - BLOG AND SITE OF NADER COURI*









*PHOTO BY NADER COURI - BLOG AND SITE OF NADER COURI*









*PHOTO BY NADER COURI - BLOG AND SITE OF NADER COURI*









*PHOTO BY NADER COURI - BLOG AND SITE OF NADER COURI*









*PHOTO BY NADER COURI - BLOG AND SITE OF NADER COURI*









*PHOTO BY NADER COURI - BLOG AND SITE OF NADER COURI*

Blog of Nader Couri:http://www.nadercouri.com/
Site of Nader:http://www.asasumsonhocarioca.com/v3/home.asp


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Crazy man. Much of the architecture looks like Vancouver.


----------



## Seattlelife (May 15, 2007)

HOLY CRAP I AM JEALOUS!!!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

possibly one of the most magical and amazing-looking cities in the world


----------



## MadeInRio (Mar 29, 2008)

It´s my Rio de Janeiro!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome shots :cheers:


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Those are some quite incredible pictures! Excellent work!


----------



## CARIOCAemSSA (Aug 11, 2006)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im sorry, but its all I can say in this moment!


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Awesome pics , he is indeed superman and luck enough to see such a magnificent view !
what a pity for not being like him in my life , lol !


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

:applause::applause::applause:

Incredible photography! :cheers:


----------



## ArchiTennis (Jul 3, 2006)

Ack!! i felt like I almost fell off!! lol


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

:eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2:
Just that...


----------



## elliot (Dec 19, 2003)

Took my breath away......

This comment is just bizarre: Much of the architecture looks like Vancouver.

Vancouver ain't no Rio and that's what this astonishing thread is celebrating.


----------



## xikaumrio (May 1, 2007)

If I die unless doing the same I'll be just very very happy of had borned in this amazing city. If I do .. I'll be realized! :banana:


----------



## MadeInRio (Mar 29, 2008)

Maybe I´m gonna do the same.. hehehe


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

MadeInRio said:


> It´s my Rio de Janeiro!!


My Rio...


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

This guy have balls man!


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

this city rocks, moutain and sea, neat highrises.


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Some of the best pictures of Rio I have seen.


----------



## Bruno_BL (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow, wow, wow and wow!


----------



## Habfanman (Jan 8, 2008)

Incredible!


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

^^ 
thanks man! 

Other photos, to close the series:



















Departure ramp for hang-glider, the sanctuary of BIRDMAN:


----------



## Bruno_BL (Mar 29, 2007)

Ro is incredible!!!


----------



## Kelsen (Jul 29, 2006)

Awesome. Rio is truly a wonderful city.

Thanks for sharing. kay:


----------



## JohnFlint1985 (Jun 15, 2007)

These are something!


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

That last shot is the absolute clincher. What an excellent shot! :cheers:


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

^^
Thanks!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Rio is incredible indeed  :yes:


----------



## eduardoazul (Aug 7, 2007)

:applause:Rio, beautyfull city!!!!:applause:


----------



## 1GLAU (Feb 23, 2010)

Outstanding.


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

This thread really deserved a *bump*.


----------



## marceloffbh (Jul 27, 2009)

Magnificent! Breathtaking! Wonderful Rio.


----------



## Gaz1961 (Nov 12, 2010)

Ast_ound_ing


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

Ai que desbunde...

Esta cidade na copa e olimpíadas estará mais linda do que nunca!


Nosso orgulho! :hug:


----------



## Mike_UT (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow..


----------



## Joás Santos (Sep 7, 2010)

AWESOME!!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

That thread was indeed very nice for sure... 

@Cauê: After 2 years, is it possible for more photos?


----------



## Isaaac (Dec 19, 2009)

the most amazing pics I've seen of Rio


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Awwwwww-some!


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

Like a real bird...oh Río...


----------

